# How to find out which sound card I have...



## Mistadman

Im trying to fix an old computer from my Dad's office but I can't install drives for the sound card cuz I don't know which card it is... Is there a way to find out which card the computer actually has?


----------



## koala

You could look in Device Manager, or Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab

Or download *Everest Free Edition* and go to Computer > Summary > Multimedia Audio Adapter where you will find the make/model and a link to the latest drivers.


----------

